# Brand new baby Hazel!



## C3ntip3de (Sep 11, 2015)

I stopped by a pet store yesterday and made the mistake of looking into the feeder rat cage...Then making the mistake of asking to hold the babies. I didn't leave empty handed!









Her name is Hazel, she's a tiny little agouti self (a color I've wanted for a while too!) She's still pretty timid but Roux has been caring for her and snuggling with her and she's already curious and easy to hold. So fun getting new babies!


----------



## JustinEsty (Sep 11, 2015)

She's perfect :heart:


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

She's a cutie!


----------



## C3ntip3de (Sep 11, 2015)

She is! One of my rats have really taken to her..she's such a momma. They've been snuggled up together all day. It's hard to believe she'll get as big as the others! Babies are soooo small


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

O.O I love agouti selfs. <3 <3 I feel so jealous, but I shouldn't because I have nine amazing rats... none are agouti self, though.  In fact, I've never had one. Agouti Variberk, Agouti hooded, Agouti capped with a wedge blaze (who might as well be pure white for as little color as she has lol).

Goodness, little Hazel is so adorable. <3 Glad to hear she is doing well with your other rats!


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Babies are so little! 

I just added a 6 month old girl to my clan. And now my babies look super tiny compared to her haha


----------

